# كيف أصنع صاروخا؟؟!



## أسدالسماء (29 أغسطس 2006)

كيف أستطيع صنع صاروخ صغير كنموذج لصاروخ حقيقي؟
أرجو تو ضيح المواد التي يمكن استخدامها و طريقة الصنع .....................إلخ


----------



## أهل الحديث (30 أغسطس 2006)

http://rocketsciencebooks.home.att.net/small-liquid-engines.html


----------



## أهل الحديث (30 أغسطس 2006)

http://rapidshare.de/files/22503503/Krzycki_-_How_To_Design__Build_And_Test_Small_Liquid-Fuel_Rocket_Engines__Rocketlab_1967_.pdf


----------

